# Iptc data



## Janet

Mobile Operating System:
Desktop Operating System:
Exact Lightroom Version (Help menu > System Info):
Hi all very new to this but am I able edit IPTC data in lightroom cc. I am using iPhone SE.
Thanks in anticipation
Janet


----------



## Janet

Janet said:


> Mobile Operating System:
> Desktop Operating System:
> Exact Lightroom Version (Help menu > System Info):
> Hi all very new to this but am I able edit IPTC data in lightroom cc. I am using iPhone SE.
> Thanks in anticipation
> Janet


Well thanks peeps nobody bothered to answer


----------



## Johan Elzenga

The answer is no.


----------



## Janet

JohanElzenga said:


> The answer is no.


Well thank you but I thought you were supposed to be a helpful forum I will not bother anymore


----------



## clee01l

Janet said:


> Well thank you but I thought you were supposed to be a helpful forum I will not bother anymore


Actually, we are a helpful forum.  Occasionally a new post will get overlooked.  And waiting two days without an answer is not unreasonable when you consider the small number of people that actively work this forum. I'm sorry that you were no able to be more patient.

While Johan's answer was curt, it was the correct answer and given his time (as well as mine and others) perhaps the briefest answer was all he was able to manage.


----------

